

Robotic Band Covers "Ace of Spades" - jboggan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3RBSkq-_St8

======
jboggan
I love their rider:

[http://compressorheadband.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/com...](http://compressorheadband.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/compressorhead.pdf)

"NOTE: NO MONITOR SYSTEM REQUIRED"

